# Photoshop CS2 und Wacom Tablett



## Spaceshake (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe CS2 in Verwendung mit einem Wacom Graphier 4 Classic. 
Wenn ich einen Pinsel zum Zeichnen bzw. Freistellen verwende, so ändert sich mit dem Druck auch die Pinselstärke, also so wie es sein soll. 
Ist es aber möglich, dass mit dem Druck die Pinselstärke auch angezeigt wird. Der Mittelpunkt des Pinsels wird mit einem Fadenkreuz gekennzeichnet, aber ich möchte auch den Rand dynamisch sehen. Dies ist beim ersten Pinselstrich hilfreich und auch während der Arbeit wenn ich einer Linie entlangfahren muss.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und könnt mir helfen.

Grüße

Spaceshake


----------



## Spaceshake (13. September 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

leider hat anscheinend niemand die gleiche Erfahrung bezüglich des Tablettes gemacht wie ich. 

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht mit der Pinselstärke beim zeichnen. Vielleicht sehe ich ja nur ein Problem wo gar keines ist

Grüße

Spaceshake


----------



## Skund (15. September 2007)

Hallo

ich glaube nicht das es möglich ist.
Die Größe durch den Druck verhält sich wie bei einem echten Stift oder Pinsel, umso stärker man drückt umso größer wird der Strich.
mit der Zeit gewöhnst du dich daran, dann weißt du wie stark du drücken musst um die gewünschte Strichstärke zu erhalten

Gruß

Skund


----------



## Xdreamer (15. September 2007)

Hmm hast du auch die "Formeigenschaften" deaktiviert? Denn dadurch bleibt die Pinselstärke immer dieselbe


----------

